# Maravia Wider Spider vs. Aire 126DD



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

both are going to be very capable boats for about the same cost. 25lbs is A LOT of weight savings. I am about to pull the trigger on a 126DD myself.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

mania said:


> both are going to be very capable boats for about the same cost. 25lbs is A LOT of weight savings. I am about to pull the trigger on a 126DD myself.


In the words of Paul Harrell, 25 pounds is "a lot more" when moving the boat around yourself.


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

A post I wrote awhile back asking about the same. I will amend that I finally loaded it to the point of making it a little piggish. I found that the sluggishness was comparable to larger rafts loaded heavy. Instead of 1 or 2 strokes to change position it was 4 or 5. The upside was that once you got momentum up it carried it for a long time and it sliced through waves and holes with amazing efficiency. 

For what it's worth.
I have a 6' wide, 20.5" tubes prototype Spider. I purchased in the spring of 14.
I run it it with a 3 bay frame. Rower sits on a 65qt cooler, 2 20mm cans or water in the cockpit, and either a 26" square dry box or drop bag. Side rails for cans and misc. Beaver tail behind the rower when there is a passenger, and in front without a passenger. Weight distribution is important to keep the boat trim.
I have found the boat to be very stable and nimble. I have yet to overload it, you run out of places to put stuff. If you leave a couple of the heaviest luxuries at home it hardly has any draft at all.
It fishes two people and their multi day gear well. 
I don't have enough miles as a paddle boat to have a firm opinion, though it's very promising what I have done.
I really don't have any complaints, it's been an awesome and fun boat.


----------



## Dr.AndyDVM (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a Spider. One of the last ones before they made them wider. I run it with a 65qt Yeti. We also use it as a paddle boat a lot, probably more than with the frame. I use a Yeti Hopper lashes between thwarts when rugged for paddle.

It R2’s, fits 5-6 people if some are kids. It rowa like a dream. It’s easy for 2 people to carry without its frame. I’ve never tried carrying it solo. It’s very nimble and responsive but, if you’re not lined up right to a wave it’ll make you pay with a swim. 

I have 3 boats and it’s our family’s favorite. It gets used 75% of the time. It is really tough too. My kids are using it to learn to row and have beat the [email protected]&? out of it. 

The drop stitched floor is nice too, for fishing. 

I wouldn’t worry about the extra 25 lbs difference on the Aire. That’s not a real thing. Maybe it would be with a Hyside , Sotar, or NRS. But every aire boat I’ve carried up the hill at Beehive Bend take-out on the Payette in Idaho has a ton of water in the floor. It leaks out as you carry it, but they sure are heavy when you lift them out of the water.


----------



## idaho_h2o (May 5, 2005)

Aire will be much easier to deal with if you will roll it. If you don't mind keeping it inflated, I prefer the performance and tunability of the Maravia floor. The SFP on the Aire is similar at regular flows but the Maravia is magic when run soft over irrigated boulder gardens. I also prefer the thwart attachment on Maravias. 

The spider includes two thwarts so that is probably included in the weight. Price them both with three thwarts and include the sealed floor pocket with the Aire and it looks like the Aire might actually be more expensive. The good news is you could probably flip a coin and be happy either way.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

^^^^

This is the most concise Aire vs Maravia argument I've ever seen. I've owned both. Completely agree.


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

Agree completely with all statements above from idaho h2o and mt4runner. A friend of mine got the 126dd last winter and boated it all season. It is a sweet little boat. I would personally choose it over any version of a spider. It is sporty as hell, I'm surprised they can sell pumas after seeing it.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

idaho_h2o said:


> Aire will be much easier to deal with if you will roll it. If you don't mind keeping it inflated, I prefer the performance and tunability of the Maravia floor. The SFP on the Aire is similar at regular flows but the Maravia is magic when run soft over irrigated boulder gardens. I also prefer the thwart attachment on Maravias.
> 
> The spider includes two thwarts so that is probably included in the weight. Price them both with three thwarts and include the sealed floor pocket with the Aire and it looks like the Aire might actually be more expensive. The good news is you could probably flip a coin and be happy either way.


We couldn't agree more both are GREAT boats!! Just for a quick and easy training moment... Maravia's do not roll, they fold and once you get the hang of it it is not as difficult as some make it out to be :-D You are going to have a fabulous river ride whichever you choose! Is it Spring yet?


----------

